# Apache Webordner auf externer Platte



## notebook20000 (17. Februar 2007)

Gibt es eine möglichkeit Apache so zu konfigurieren, das er den Webordner auf einer externenPlatte sucht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2007)

Das Verzeichnis in dem die zu veroeffentlichenden Seiten liegen kann in der Apache-Konfiguration frei eingestellt werden.
Am besten schaust Du mal durch die aktuelle Config und auch durch die Apache-Doku und fahndest nach der Directory-Anweisung.


----------

